# "What shall we do with the drunken sailor!"



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

4.40 Nov 19th a drunken Dutch sailor returned to his 20m long FV which was berthed in the port of Buesum (Helgoland). The Captain was not on board. The man started the engine and tried to steer the ship through the harbour basin. Thereby colliding with the Helgoland Pier several times damaging it severely.(Cloud) 

Story:
By Tim Schwabedissen - www.cargolaw.com
Hawkey01


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

Somehow I think the man is now either unemployed, in the brig, or both.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

In 1958ish I heard of an incident in Barcelona that happened during the War. A Brock ship was in port and the crew ashore having light relief. Some of the crew went to the bullfight, another stayed out drinking until he thought he'd join them. He found his way to the bullring, carrying a bottle of red wine, but went in the wrong door. He eventually wandered into the ring itself and saw the bull and the matador. The chaps in the seats watching saw their shipmate approach the bull and hit it a smart blow between the horns with a half full wine bottle. The bull made off. Apparently the seaman considered the matador was getting the worst of it and out of his good nature decided to intervene.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

And thus the bull was christened...


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

"Sir Hungsalot: ?


----------

